# Chatham-Kent Ontario



## Unrealiabledog (May 14, 2006)

Hey,

Looking for some jam time? Likes lotsa diffrn't stuff. 32. Have acoustic 6 and 12 string and electric. Not much happening in this area so I would like to do something play a gig or something. Can find places to play for a few bucks if we can hammer out some tunes. 

let me know im up for anything.

Chris


----------

